# Chicken, Lamb, or Turkey???



## Sunshinekim77 (Jun 11, 2010)

My 3 month old 30lb Lab-Husky has been on Lamb since we got him but i am thinking of switching to Chicken. Is any one protein better than the other? Please advice. Thanks!


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

If she's going well on the lamb, why switch? If you go by the statistics, more dogs are allergic to chicken than lamb. You'll not find that protein from the chicken will benefit your dog more than the lamb and vice versa.


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

We tried both lamb and chcken with our pup. He did not do well on either. We now feed him Blue Buffalo Basics - Turkey and Potato formula. He is doing really well on it. He has a sensitive stomach and it just took us awhile to figure out what works for him.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

I like to rotate protein sources. Back when I had my dogs on Purina One, (yeah, I know) I'd buy a bag of the Chicken one time, and Lamb the next.


----------

